# Terra Quente? Terra Fria?



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Ago 2007 às 22:08)

Olá amigos, hoje na palheta com o Rogério surgiu o tema relativo aos climas de Tras-os-Montes... A célebre questão da *Terra Quente e Terra Fria*, como transmontano e aficionado pela meteorologia deixa-me perturbado saber tão pouco sobre esta temática. Quais as diferenças? Que critérios se utilizam para catalogar uma zona de Terra Quente ou Terra Fria? Extremos registados nas duas zonas?
Gostaria de contar com o vossa ajuda para entender melhor estas duas realidades climatologicas da minha Região!

PS: Para os amigos de Bragança: Em Chaves quando se instala aquele nevoeiro gelado que rebenta com tudo, congela postes de electricidade, envolve de gelo as arvores, as casas, os carros... diz-se sempre que é o Nevoeiro da Terra Quente! Aí dizem o mesmo? E porque é então gélido se é vindo supostamente da Terra Quente?
A pergunta pode parecer básica mas de facto não lhe sei a resposta!


----------



## Dan (1 Ago 2007 às 22:44)

Os critérios utilizados podem ser encontrados neste site: 

http://www.rotaterrafria.com/pagegen.asp?SYS_PAGE_ID=841447


----------



## Dan (1 Ago 2007 às 23:02)

Flaviense21 disse:


> PS: Para os amigos de Bragança: Em Chaves quando se instala aquele nevoeiro gelado que rebenta com tudo, congela postes de electricidade, envolve de gelo as arvores, as casas, os carros... diz-se sempre que é o Nevoeiro da Terra Quente! Aí dizem o mesmo? E porque é então gélido se é vindo supostamente da Terra Quente?
> A pergunta pode parecer básica mas de facto não lhe sei a resposta!



Talvez pelo facto da terra quente coincidir normalmente com depressões de baixa altitude. O que faz com que esses locais apresentem condições muito favoráveis a inversões térmicas e à ocorrência de nevoeiros de irradiação no Inverno. Por isso, o nevoeiro com congelação não deixa de ser algo habitual na terra quente.


----------



## Minho (1 Ago 2007 às 23:11)

Interessante o texto... Desconhecia que no Montesinho fosse tão húmido com 1200mm! Tem o mesmo regime de pluviosidade do Porto mas menos que os 1900mm de Vigo...



> PS: Para os amigos de Bragança: Em Chaves quando se instala aquele nevoeiro gelado que rebenta com tudo, congela postes de electricidade, envolve de gelo as arvores, as casas, os carros... diz-se sempre que é o Nevoeiro da Terra Quente! Aí dizem o mesmo? E porque é então gélido se é vindo supostamente da Terra Quente?
> A pergunta pode parecer básica mas de facto não lhe sei a resposta!



Esse nevoeiro penso que te referes ao sincelo que o Mago o Dan e o Fil tanto nos deliciaram com as suas fotos... 

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=604
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=491


----------



## Brigantia (1 Ago 2007 às 23:14)

Dan disse:


> Talvez pelo facto da terra quente coincidir normalmente com depressões de baixa altitude. O que faz com que esses locais apresentem condições muito favoráveis a inversões térmicas e à ocorrência de nevoeiros de irradiação no Inverno. Por isso, o nevoeiro com congelação não deixa de ser algo habitual na terra quente.



De facto, a terra quente tem mais dias de nevoeiro por ano que a terra fria, mas acho que sincelo raramente têm...estou certo?!


----------



## Brigantia (1 Ago 2007 às 23:25)

Minho disse:


> Interessante o texto... Desconhecia que no Montesinho fosse tão húmido com 1200mm! Tem o mesmo regime de pluviosidade do Porto mas menos que os 1900mm de Vigo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O sincelo é de uma beleza extrema...basta entrar nesses tópicos para o constatarmos...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Ago 2007 às 23:51)

Brigantia disse:


> O sincelo é de uma beleza extrema...basta entrar nesses tópicos para o constatarmos...



Já aprendi uma coisa! Aquele nevoeiro que nos "enrregela" chama-se sincelo!
Vou tentar arranjar mais algumas fotos desse fenómeno! E nós em Chaves somos o que? Sempre me disseram que é terra fria! A minha aldeia acredito que seja devido à altitude, mas já a cidade de Chaves deve ser Terra Quente, pois esta a pouca altitude onde a inversão termica no Inverno é quase diária!
O que me dizem?


----------



## Dan (2 Ago 2007 às 12:06)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já aprendi uma coisa! Aquele nevoeiro que nos "enrregela" chama-se sincelo!
> Vou tentar arranjar mais algumas fotos desse fenómeno! E nós em Chaves somos o que? Sempre me disseram que é terra fria! A minha aldeia acredito que seja devido à altitude, mas já a cidade de Chaves deve ser Terra Quente, pois esta a pouca altitude onde a inversão termica no Inverno é quase diária!
> O que me dizem?



Não sei se ainda se pode falar de terra quente mesmo nas áreas de menor altitude. Os níveis de precipitação já devem ser muito elevados.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Ago 2007 às 16:21)

Sempre ouvi falar em Terra Quente e Terra Fria, mas sinceramente nunca percebi bem isso. Tive sempre a ideia que em Trás os Montes faz sempre frio de inverno e calor de verão.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Ago 2007 às 19:53)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Sempre ouvi falar em Terra Quente e Terra Fria, mas sinceramente nunca percebi bem isso. Tive sempre a ideia que em Trás os Montes faz sempre frio de inverno e calor de verão.



E faz Miguel!
Sim a precipitação em Chaves é elevada, é um facto! Então pode-se dizer em linhas gerais que a Terra Fria corresponde ao Norte da região onde os sistemas montanhosos predominam, Larouco, Geres, Padrela, Montesinho, Nogueira... e a Terra Quente corresponde aos vales profundos do Douro e seus afluentes no sul da região! A zona de transição será na zona de Valpaços, Mirandela, Macedo... CERTO?






Eu já havia falado do assunto no Blog da minha terra! Eis o resultado das minhas pesquisas:

A região de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro apresenta um ambiente geográfico de grande diversidade resultante da sua posição interior e da sua própria geomorfologia.

Assim, o cordão montanhoso litoral que se desenvolve do Alto Minho ao Alvão-Marão constitui uma barreira geográfica que tem influência decisiva na ecologia da região e tem sido um factor de forte isolamento físico, só há pouco tempo desfeito pelo troço IP4 do Marão.
A sua posição interior faz com que esteja fechada às influências marítimas não só pelo oeste como também pelo norte, sistema Galaico-Duriense (El Teleno, 2188 m) e pelos Cantábricos. Pelo oriente, sofre a influência do planalto Castelhano-Leonês e pelo sul a do planalto Beirão e Maciço Central, prolongamento do sistema Central Ibérico (Almançor, 2592 m, Serra da Estrela, 1993 m).
Interiormente, dada a variada geomorfologia, a região apresenta duas zonas bem definidas e há muito explicitadas nas designações regionais de Terra Quente e Terra Fria. O seu clima é também bem evidente quando se enuncia o refrão popular de nove meses de inverno e três de inferno. Na realidade o clima tem características continentais mas com regime tipicamente mediterrânico devido a uma xerofilia estival, muito marcada. A distribuição da precipitação é enorme já que varia desde mais de 2500 mm nas montanhas ocidentais aos 1500 mm nas montanhas do interior situadas a norte e os 400 mm nos vales encaixados do Douro Superior. Os valores de temperatura variam entre extremos bem acusados, pois podem verificar-se -16° C nos planaltos da Terra Fria de Bragança-Miranda e os 46° C no Vale do Douro. É neste ambiente geográfico que se desenvolve uma ocupação humana concentrada em aldeias, vilas e cidades que nos últimos anos tem sofrido algumas alterações, principalmente no que se refere a desertificação dos campos com emigração massiva para o estrangeiro, grandes centros populacionais do litoral e ultimamente para os maiores agregados populacionais da região, nomeadamente Bragança, Vila Real e Chaves.
Mas e nós onde estamos? Terra Quente? Terra Fria? Pois é depois de muito investigar este aspecto do qual sendo transmontano me envergonhava não dominar, cheguei à conclusão que estamos na Terra Fria... A divisão é feita a partir da altitude que influencia o clima determinantemente na nossa região. Assim os lugares acima dos 600 metros de altitude são catalogados por Terra Fria e os a altitudes inferiores são designados Terra Quente... Em termos gerais os municipios do Alto Trás os Montes como Montalegre cuja altutude maxima roça já os 1600 metros de altitude, Boticas, Chaves, Vinhais, Braganca, Miranda, Vila Pouca de Aguiar... se bem que mesmo dentro destes municipios haja zonas de transição, pois a cidade de Chaves está já nessa zona... Terra Quente é o denominado vale do Douro e suas ramificações no vale da Vilariça, dos rios Tua e Sabor, onde a amendoeira é raínha e se produz vinho de excelência. Assim a nossa aldeia cuja altitude varia dos 600 metros nos pontos mais baixos até aos 800 metros nos pontos mais altos situa-se na Terra Fria... Que não é quente todos nós ja sabemos...
Bem hajam todos...


----------



## Z13 (2 Ago 2007 às 22:21)

Possivelmente esta denominação que está instituída terá mais a ver com uma questão cultural das antigas populações de Tras-os-montes, muito ligadas à terra e à agricultura, do que propriamente ligada a questões técnicas de altitudes, precipitações e temperaturas médias!!!

Eu, esde miudo que me habituei a distinguir a "Terra Quente" da "Terra Fria" através das paisagens e das culturas agricolas. Como sou nascido e criado em Bragança mas os meus avós maternos eram de Mogadouro, fartei-me de fazer viagens dentro do distrito, alternando varias vezes os caminhos. E de facto é notoria a diferença de culturas agricolas de toda a zona sul do distrito para a zona norte e até para a área do planalto. Em todos os concelhos que eu aprendi a identificar como sendo "Terra Quente" - Macedo, Mirandela, Vila Flor, Carrazeda, Alfandega, Moncorvo e Freixo- reina a amendoa, a oliveira, o vinho e os pomares... Do mesmo modo, os concelhos que eu identifiquei como sendo "Terra Fria" - Bragança e Vinhais - apenas existe a castanha, a batata e pouco mais... são terras "lixadas"!!!  
Por fim, sempre vi o Planalto - Vimioso, Miranda e Mogadouro -  como uma área à parte das outras... não tem montanha, mas é fria e acima de tudo muito ligada à pastorícia. 

Naturalmente que no distrito de Vila Real se conseguirá fazer uma separação nos mesmos moldes dos concelhos do sul - Murça, Alijó, Regua, etc  relativamente aos do norte - Boticas, Montalegre, Chaves, etc


----------



## Fil (2 Ago 2007 às 22:47)

Eu sempre achei que Terra Quente e Terra Fria fossem nada mais que duas regiões turisticas dentro do distrito de Bragança. A distinção entre elas seria a temperatura média anual, que faz com que as paisagens dominantes entre ambas seja distinta.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Ago 2007 às 23:21)

Aqui ficam mais dois sites onde é feita a distinção e no geral vão de encontro ao que aqui se tem dito...

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terra_Fria_Trasmontana

http://www.aepga.pt/portal/PT/110/default.aspx


----------



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 20:38)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Sempre ouvi falar em Terra Quente e Terra Fria, mas sinceramente nunca percebi bem isso. Tive sempre a ideia que em Trás os Montes faz sempre frio de inverno e calor de verão.



São regiões com microclimas bem distintos:
Terra Fria- Zonas altas e planálticas, expostas aos ventos de Nordeste e Leste, que tanto podem ser muito frios no inverno, como muito quentes no verão. Esta é a zona da castanha, da noz, do mirtilo e do centeio. É onde é dito o provérbio popular « nove meses de inverno, três de inferno». Claro que é exagerado este provérbio, mas espelha o rigor da região.
Terra Quente- Zonas baixas, abrigadas do vento, em que os solos xistosos absorvem o calor e irradiam-no para a atmosfera, fazendo com que a temperatura atinja valores «impensáveis» para esta região.
O recorde da Europa, foi registado em Riodades, no séc XIX, sendo de 50,5 graus registados à sombra. Curiosamente nem sequer é esta a região mais quente na região dos Vales do Douro, por exemplo a região de Alfândega da Fé é bem mais quente, mas não tem estação meteorológica. A zona das gravuras do Côa registaram uns não oficiais 52 graus.
Nesta zona os invernos são muito mais suaves do que nas zonas altas ( o Pinhão registou (1961-1990) no mês mais frio do ano ( Janeiro) 8 graus positivos de média ( dia e noite) e nem sequer é de perto o local mais quente do vale do Douro. Por vezes o Vale do Douro tem  «dias de verão» em pleno inverno.Esta é a zona da amêndoa, do figo, do vinho doce.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Out 2007 às 00:31)

belem disse:


> São regiões com microclimas bem distintos:
> Terra Fria- Zonas altas e planálticas, expostas aos ventos de Nordeste e Leste, que tanto podem ser muito frios no inverno, como muito quentes no verão. Esta é a zona da castanha, da noz, do mirtilo e do centeio. É onde é dito o provérbio popular « nove meses de inverno, três de inferno». Claro que é exagerado este provérbio, mas espelha o rigor da região.
> Terra Quente- Zonas baixas, abrigadas do vento, em que os solos xistosos absorvem o calor e irradiam-no para a atmosfera, fazendo com que a temperatura atinja valores «impensáveis» para esta região.
> O recorde da Europa, foi registado em Riodades, no séc XIX, sendo de 50,5 graus registados à sombra. Curiosamente nem sequer é esta a região mais quente na região dos Vales do Douro, por exemplo a região de Alfândega da Fé é bem mais quente, mas não tem estação meteorológica. A zona das gravuras do Côa registaram uns não oficiais 52 graus.
> Nesta zona os invernos são muito mais suaves do que nas zonas altas ( o Pinhão registou (1961-1990) no mês mais frio do ano ( Janeiro) 8 graus positivos de média ( dia e noite) e nem sequer é de perto o local mais quente do vale do Douro. Por vezes o Vale do Douro tem  «dias de verão» em pleno inverno.Esta é a zona da amêndoa, do figo, do vinho doce.



Muito bem informado Estou a ver te o teu registo no meteopt será uma mais valia para o mesmo. Bem vindo ao mundo dos meteoloucos


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (14 Jan 2008 às 01:26)

Estive a ler este post ... como sou novo aqui e tb andei a pesquisar sobre terra frias meto aqui um link que fala sobre diversas climatericas de tras os montes ... e especifica mt a terras frias e quentes o estudo e datado de 2003 e sobre as ciclovias e diversos aspectos paisagisticos .. 

pra quem tem duvidas sobre isso esta aki o estudo mt completo ...
http://www.isa.utl.pt/ceap/ciclovias/ch-vr/escritas/lev_analise_biofisica.pdf

Curiosidade: sabiam que Vila pouca de aguiar tem, segundo esse estudo um precipitacao total de 1503.7 mm 

Cumps a todos os Transmontanos e os mais restants meteoloucos


----------



## Mónica Almeida (15 Set 2008 às 14:00)

Olá a todos!
O meu nome é Mónica e estou actualmente a terminar a minha tese de mestrado. A minha área de estudo é Trás-os-Montes e estou a tentar caracterizar precisamente a Terra Fria e a Terra quente, mas não encontro em lado nenhum uma definição concisa. 
Já li as várias opiniões no fórum e gostaria de saber se alguém tem em sua posse algum artigo ou o que seja que fale disto que me possa enviar, ou se conhecem alguma fonte com esta informação.
Soube também que se poderia definir as terras pela distribuição da amendoeira e alguém aqui (peço desculpa mas não me lembro quem) falou nisso. Se essa pessoa sabe onde posso encontrar essa distribuição em Trás-os-Montes ou se me pode enviar algum trabalho que fale disso..Qualquer ajuda é muito bem vinda!
Obrigada a todos
Mónica Almeida


----------



## Mónica Almeida (15 Set 2008 às 14:05)

Agradeço ao Diogo que acabou de mandar precisamente o que eu andava a procura sem sequer ler o meu topico!!  Já agora donde foi tirado esse documento? Para eu poder citá-lo...
Obrigada!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (16 Set 2008 às 01:43)

Desculpa la a demora na resposta mas nao tenho tido muito tempo pra vir ao forum ... comeca o tempo de fazer mt bolos pra o pessoal papar ...
Saquei isso do site do Instituto Superior de Agronomia .
Espero ter sido util e qualquer coisas PM e tentarei ajudar te


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Set 2008 às 21:52)

Excelente estudo Diogo! 

Já para os favoritos!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (17 Set 2008 às 00:47)

Obrigado foi perciso conseguiu estar no forum 8 meses sem ser notado e um estudo espiao  ( 14-01-08, 02:26)


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2009 às 20:11)

Sei que existem diferenças na vegetação entre a Terra Quente, a Terra fria e a área de transição. 

Assim, nos planaltos da Terra Fria predominaria o Quercus Pyrenaica, que estaria associado ao Quercus Robur nas serranias mais ocidentais e com maior precipitação. 

Na Terra Quente predominaria o sobreiro, e penso que nas zonas mais interiores e quentes do vale do Douro e afluentes marcaria presença a azinheira.

Na zona de Transição teríamos carvalhos-negrais, sobreiros, e ainda carvalhos-cerquinhos.

Quanto às culturas, na Terra Fria predominaria o castanheiro, e na Terra Quente existiriam culturas semelhantes às praticadas no Algarve, como a amendoeira, a oliveira e a laranjeira, nos vales do Douro próximos do Pocinho. Contudo, ao contrário do que sucede no Algarve, a alfarrobeira não marcaria presença.

Importa ainda referir a existência da Beira Transmontana, uma área da beira alta com características similares às existentes a norte do Douro, e que compreende parte da Beira Alta. A Beira Transmontana também tem uma Terra Fria, presente por exemplo no planalto de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, e uma Terra Quente, presente por exemplo no vale do Côa. 

Fiz uma vez uma caminhada entre uma aldeia próxima de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo e o Rio Águeda e é fantástico ver a transição paisagística, passar de uma zona com bosques de carvalhos-negrais para um vale seco e com azinheiras, era como se tivesse passado do Norte do país para o interior alentejano.

A região transmontana tem de facto uma variedade paisagística única numa área tão reduzida, pena que a maior parte dos portugueses desconheça o seu valor.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (10 Jan 2009 às 20:39)

Na terra da minha mãe vila pouca de aguiar o que se consegue ver assim a primeira vista em termos leigos, e pinheiros mansos com fartura,( a maior mancha da europa e ali )e castanheiros , depois tojos urses carqueja.
Isto e o que este leigo consegue ver mas aquilo e so Florestas


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2009 às 20:48)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Na terra da minha mãe vila pouca de aguiar o que se consegue ver assim a primeira vista em termos leigos, e pinheiros mansos com fartura,( a maior mancha da europa e ali )e castanheiros , depois tojos urses carqueja.
> Isto e o que este leigo consegue ver mas aquilo e so Florestas





Se existem pinheiros-mansos em Vila Pouca de Aguiar alguém os introduziu lá, pois em Portugal os pinheiros-mansos só são espontâneos no litoral a sul do Cabo Mondego. 


Em termos de estrato arbóreo os carvalhos dominariam no passado a paisagem transmontana, mas séculos e séculos de corte e reflorestações com pinheiros alteraram por completo a paisagem natural.


Ah, e atenção, em Portugal quase não temos nenhuma floresta. O que temos são matas e silviculturas...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (11 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

Editei o meu post pois estava errado ... sim e verdade que os pinheiros mansos foram introduzidos la ... mas 10 km de pinheiro arderam nao me recordo do ano. e agora com a nova auto estrada acabaram com alguns que la estariam ... Restam muito poucos ... o mais predominante e o carvalho,e o pinheiro bravo "de cova funda" que chegam a ter 30 metros de altura, as raizes desta arvore absorvem tanta agua que a volta da arvore nao nasce nada


----------



## frederico (11 Jan 2009 às 21:51)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Editei o meu post pois estava errado ... sim e verdade que os pinheiros mansos foram introduzidos la ... mas 10 km de pinheiro arderam nao me recordo do ano. e agora com a nova auto estrada acabaram com alguns que la estariam ... Restam muito poucos ... o mais predominante e o carvalho,e o pinheiro bravo "de cova funda" que chegam a ter 30 metros de altura, as raizes desta arvore absorvem tanta agua que a volta da arvore nao nasce nada



O pinheiro-bravo também não é autócne de Trás-os-Montes. O único pinheiro autócne da região transmontana é o pinheiro-silvestre, que existiria nas altitudes mais elevadas das serranias ocidentais.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2012 às 13:14)

Resume mais ao menos a ideia que se tem da definição.


----------



## frederico (25 Jul 2012 às 18:06)

Existe uma *zona de transição* entre a Terra Fria e a Terra Quente que tem uma vegetação especial. 

O carvalho-cerquinho surge especialmente na zona de transição, associado ao sobreiro. 

Estas regiões também existem na* Beira Transmontana*, a sul do Rio Douro. A Beira Transmontana situa-se a leste das serras de Montemuro e da Gralheira, e a norte do Mondego. 

Árvores dominantes

Terra Quente: azinheira
Terra de Transição: sobreiro e carvalho-cerquinho
Terra Fria: carvalho-negral, carvalho-roble


----------



## frederico (25 Jul 2012 às 18:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Resume mais ao menos a ideia que se tem da definição.



Este mapa está incompleto, também há zona fria a sul do Douro. Vê o meu post anterior.


----------

